# Gentoo 2004.2 minimal lässt sich net booten

## Marco87

hi leutz erstmal,

bei mir bootet er nicht die install-x86-minimal-2004.2.iso . habs mit nero gebrannt aber kein erfolg beim booten. im Readme steht auch nichts und man irgend ein bestimmt brenn mode einstellen muss. weiß jemand weiter?

mod edit: Im Titel "Gentoo 2004.1" auf "Gentoo 2004.2" abgeändert.

amne

----------

## MDGeist

genau das problem hab ich auch   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Azrael_in_hell

Habe das selbe Problem, aber die CD funktioniert auf einem alten PC.....grmml:(

----------

## RealGeizt

habt ihr es aus spass mal mit einer älteren version probiert?

ist nicht wirklich "die" lösung aber vielleicht kann man dem problem ja auf die schliche kommen.

----------

## Marco87

also bei mir läuft es mit eine ältere version (2004.1)

----------

## Azrael_in_hell

Ich werde es mit der Universal Disc probieren, die CD sollte glaubs gehen...hoffe ich jedenfalls  :Laughing: 

----------

## amne

Geht es wie im Topic beschrieben um die 2004.2 oder wie im ersten Post um die 2004.1? Ich tippe mal auf 2004.2 weil nigelnagelneu.

----------

## Azrael_in_hell

Es geht um die 2004.2......

Funktioniert ja bei vielen User ja auch nicht;(

----------

## aZZe

Och nööö ne? Ich wollte eigentlich am WE meinen Server neu machen und hatte eigentlich auf die 2004.2 gehofft. Na ich werds mal ausprobieren.

----------

## MDGeist

das liegt definitiv an der 2004.2 . hab mir die 2004.1 gesaugt, gebrannt und es ging! grr........

----------

## Marco87

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Och nööö ne? Ich wollte eigentlich am WE meinen Server neu machen und hatte eigentlich auf die 2004.2 gehofft. Na ich werds mal ausprobieren.

 

doch das kannnste machen musste halt nur die install-x86-universal-2004.2.iso nehmen. da gehts nämlich

----------

## tgurr

mh prima :/ hab genau dasselbe problem, und auf der arbeit 600MB runterzuladen legt fast den ganzen tag das internet in der firma lahm.

die 2004.1 funktioniert bei diesem server nämlich leider auch nicht, also booten geht schon nur nachher bei der installation, tippe zwar eher auf einen hardwarefehler aber wollte es vorher doch mal mit der neuen 2004.2 probieren.

----------

## Genone

Also kann ich ruhigen Gewissens weiter meine 1.4_rc1 CD benutzen (ohne den ganzen überflüssigen Schnickschnack)   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## simon

/me installiert gerade mit einer guten, alten 1.2. Die hat bisher immer funktioniert.

Ich habe festgestellt, das ich bei manchen Rechnern, wie dem Neuen eben, mit saemtlichen aktuelle Live-CD's da und dort Probleme habe.

Starten tun sie aber alle:

- 2004.1 (minimal und universal)

- 2004.2 (minimal und universal)

Hab ich heute alle gebrannt und getestet um schliesslich festzustellen, das ich lieber bei der 1.2 bleibe.

Simon

----------

## christophd

bei mir gehts auch nicht: 2004.2

1.4 war mein ausweg.

----------

## simon

Gibt es eigentlich die 1.4 noch irgendwo zum Download? Ich finde sie irgendwie nicht.

Simon

----------

## st4n

die 1.4er war definitiv die beste.

hab die cd auf hdd kopiert, hier und da angepasst, und das laeuft jetzt bei mir zuhause als router, einfach genial :]

----------

## easy2k

Bei mir bootet die2004.2 auch nicht.

Bei der 1.4 lief noch alles 1a.

Bei den neuen liveCD's habe ich nur Probleme.

2004.0 = keine deutsche Tastatur

2004.1 = kein Internet

2004.2 = kein boot von cd möglich.

Ich spreche hier immer von der minimal.iso

----------

## boris64

was auch irgendwie arm ist, scheinbar ist bei den neueren live-cds

iptables nicht mehr mit an board.

mit meiner alten 1.4er kann ich booten, mich via rp-pppoe schnell einwählen

und auch fix mit einem "iptables-zweizeiler" noch das internet für mein internes netz freigeben.

geht nicht mehr (*buuuuuuuuuhuuu*).

[EDIT]

oder habe ich da was übersehen?

[/EDIT]

----------

## simon

Ich kann es nur bestaetigen, die neuen Live-CD's sind nicht der Heuler. Sollte man das nicht einmal weitertragen? Eine CD mit einem konservativen Kernel waere eine Idee. Aber die wollen scheinbar alles reinpacken und unterstuetzen. Leider ist das mit der neuen Hardware nicht immer so einfach,

Simon

----------

## Thieving Magpie

Also ich hab das jetzt mit 4 CD/DVD ROM Laufwerken bzw. Brennern und verschiedenen Rohlingen und Brennprogrammen ausprobiert. 

Bei keiner Kombination ließ sich die install-x86-minimal-2004.2.iso anschließend booten.

Schade um den Rohling den ich aus Verzweiflung dafür verschwendet habe; die restlichen Versuche habe ich mit RWs gemacht.

Es siehst fast so aus, als hätte jemand vergessen das Ding bootfähig zu machen bevor es auf die Menschheit losgelassen wurde. Ich würde das Ding wirklich aus dem Verkehr ziehen, denn es trübt den sonst so guten Eindruck von gentoo.

----------

## ripley

ich hatte bisher bei den cd's (immer minimal) noch keine probleme, ausser dass bei der 2004.1 nicht alle kernelmodule automatisch geladen wurden.

ich hab mit der 2004.2 bisher 3 Maschinen installiert und kein Problem soweit.

----------

## simon

Es haengt immer von der Hardware ab. Mein Notebook war mit einer 2004.x nicht zu installieren, war einfach ein "falscher" Kernel. Manche Hardware ist da etwas pingelig.

Man hat aber auch Nachteile, wenn man so eine alte CD verwendet. Mit der 1.2 funktionieren zB die Pakte openssl/openssh bei der Installation nicht. Da ist der Kernel zu als. Hab ich irgendwo im Forum gelesen bzw selber erlebt. Fuer mich ist das kein Problem, aber wenn man das erste mal Gentoo installiert, bekommt man sicher graue Haare.

simon

----------

## Sonic Lux

Bei mir geht die 2004.2 auch nicht. naja ich zieh jetzt die live cd universal.

----------

